

Btcsim: Simulating the rise of Bitcoin - xkarga00
https://blog.conformal.com/btcsim-simulating-the-rise-of-bitcoin/

======
wmf
I wonder how many cores were used for ECDSA verification.

------
aristus
Surely, a better name would be SimCoin.

